

On Google's 10 Percent Pay Hike . . . And Antitrust Law - grellas
http://blogs.wsj.com/law/2010/11/10/on-googles-10-percent-pay-hike-and-antitrust-law/?mod=yahoo_hs

======
fleitz
Google needs to up its base compensation because it can't comp on stock
anymore. The upside just isn't there, like it or not Google is pretty much
blue chip at this point.

~~~
DannoHung
Well, either that or they could work on providing more and more unique non-
remunerative employment benefits.

~~~
PakG1
There's only so much that a company can provide until it takes over an
employee's entire life 100%. That's a limit they can't break, no matter how
creative the company is. Monetary compensation, however, has no limits. It can
just keep going up and up and up, assuming the profits also do. Obviously,
profits can't keep going up infinitely, but I bet you employees have higher
capacity/bandwidth to accept more pay than they do to accept non-monetary
benefits.

~~~
jamesaguilar
I can verify this claim for myself. I am saturated on the non-monetary
benefits I can absorb at Google. In fact, I think the line has already been
crossed where, in order to enjoy the benefits I have, I have become less
productive at my actual work.

------
achille
I call BS. Facebook was not part of the no-poaching group. And that's where
most Googlers are going.

~~~
mkelly
[citation needed]

~~~
three14
?

When I looked at the article itself, it explicitly pointed this out.

~~~
mkelly
Sorry, in my eagerness to be cute I was unclear: I was questioning the second
sentence, "that's where most Googlers are going".

